# my new pullet!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all I had to share my new pullet with you all. Found out my buff was a male and had to rehome him: (. But here is my new bird. Hope you like her!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is her back side.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice silkies.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

She is a doll! Very very nice. Congrats on your "finally" hen silkie. How old is she? And name? Yay for your hen!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I think her name will be lacy.: ) she is 41/2 almost 5 months old! Yes finally I got my last girl after three cockerels! Whew! So hard to go through all that! Now I finally have my family of four! I have a black, blue, and two partridge! I'm very happy I don't have to go through the sex guessing game for awhile now! Four girls and I'm happy! Thank you all for your support!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad you got your 4 girls. Now me and you can play the waiting game for eggs from them. Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

She is beautiful ! I am getting Silkie Fever!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice hen! I just named my Splash hen Millie. Just seemed like a Millie.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I got a Milly also! This one is lacy.  she seemed like a lacy.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking hen. i love silkies.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! I love silkies too! I have silkie fever!! They are so adorable especially when they are just growing like little chicks! Sooo cute! And so funny with their hair!!


----------

